# White bass tournament 7-7-18



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The first ducktracker white bass tournament is this weekend.
All you white bass catchers and fishers ought to sign up.
Go to Ducktrackerâ€™s Facebook page and get the details.
There is a good payout and it will be taking place at Beacon Bay Marina this coming Saturday.
I see some heavyweights in the game already and itâ€™s open to everyone except guides.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think a ten fish 18.35# stringer will take third place.
Second place 18.77#
First place 19.88#

Come to beautiful Beacon Bay Marina located at
144 weavers cove rd
Livingston, TX
76351

Home of The Mighty Red-Fin and where the weigh in will take place this Saturday July 7th
Registration will be Friday 1:00 pm to 8:00pm
And Saturday 5:00 am to 6:30 am
At the Rv Park at Beacon Bay Marina.
There will be signs up you canâ€™t miss it.
Fishing will start at 6:30 am Saturday.
Contestants must be in weigh in line by 1:30pm


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Itâ€™s a three member team at most. $60 per team and if you want in the big white bass pot additional $15. No more then two teams per boat. It will pay out 60% for first 30% for second and 10% for third.
The first 20 teams to sign up will receive a gift basket.

Also during the tournament take pictures of your catch if caught with a Ducktracker Slab and Post on our FB page for a chance to win a guided white bass trip. Will be picked by a group and announce after weigh in.

Come have some fun


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

What if you are three man team that does not have Facebook? Can we Text in a picture to someone?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

You have to have FB, sorry Tony 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If Fishing doesnâ€™t improve itâ€™s going to be a dogfight Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I still thinking on it. Thats my Bday. Weather is looking kinda iffy. And I did find $60 laying in the walmart parking lot this week.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

denimdeerslayer said:


> I still thinking on it. Thats my Bday. Weather is looking kinda iffy. And I did find $60 laying in the walmart parking lot this week.


Thatâ€™s a sign that you will win if you enter!
Iâ€™m thinking it wonâ€™t be a spot that wins or a lure, but a technique that brings home the bacon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

shadslinger said:


> If Fishing doesnâ€™t improve itâ€™s going to be a dogfight Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reports Iâ€™ve been getting this morning I do believe you are right Loy. Itâ€™s gonna be tough to land some good fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Animal may come out of retirement. Thermo doesn't affect my game!! I need a backer for the entry though Im broke! New shiny Pontoon about to get slimed!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> If Fishing doesnâ€™t improve itâ€™s going to be a dogfight Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get much rain on the 4th up there?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes we did get some rain, enough to cool the lake a degree to two less than it was before. And not enough to bring the lake up to 131. Still a little shy of that.

It's not keeping the thermocline away though, it looks like the dessert on south end in open water.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

At least the winds look calm for tomorrow.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

denimdeerslayer said:


> At least the winds look calm for tomorrow.


Yes, a nice safe contest. The money may be nice, but the real trophy will be the braggin' rights!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Well y'all have a chance to win. I forgot about my grandkids Birthdays tomorrow. Everyone enjoy can't wait to hear who will be the king of the hill.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE. BE SAFE .STAY AFTER EM!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, Gooood luck to all the competitors... be glad Loy, isn't allowed to compete. Lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So far 20 teams signed up for the battle.
Getting to be a good check to go with bragging rights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

I made the mistake of picking up the phone last nite now I am off to work. I really wanted to fish in the tournament. Good luck to all and most of all be SAFE


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

28 teams started today and according to Beacon Bay management it was an orderly start.
I saw several teams out fishing hard to win!
Most teams are well into culling down to big Moes and putting last efforts in before heading to beautiful Beacon Bay Marina for the weigh in.
Iâ€™ll post the top 3.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> 28 teams started today and according to Beacon Bay management it was an orderly start.
> I saw several teams out fishing hard to win!
> Most teams are well into culling down to big Moes and putting last efforts in before heading to beautiful Beacon Bay Marina for the weigh in.
> Iâ€™ll post the top 3.


 Thank you! I admit I am curious about results. That is a great turnout!! I still say braggin' rights are cool, but those checks are going to be big.

Congrats Johnny!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

First place
Team Mako- Rglide09 and his friend 
13# five oz

Team Stewart 

12# 2 Oz 

Team pot licker
Lx22f/c and crew 
11# 3oz
Big Fish team Stewart 2.03#
Congratulations to all.
Breaking ten pounds was tough today and even though the fish bit better than last couple of days it was still a dogfight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This was a really fun tournament and hats off to Johnny Douglas aka Ducktracker who is known for those great ducktracker Slabs for putting it on.
The best way to judge how successful a tournament was are the number of participants who would do it again.
And I am sure everybody would take another go at.
It was fun to watch folks fishing for all they were worth.
And the weigh in had some good anticipation to it.
The winners took over from the team that finished third. And held it against the 2nd place team later on that was the only real challenge.
Big Fish was weighed in with 2nd place teamâ€™s challenge to the leaders.

1=$1008.00
2=$504
3=$168

Big fish=$405

Technique made the difference for the winners. Maybe Renny will share it.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Today it was all about trolling. We could not get a bite on slabs. I have not trolled this much since I discovered slab fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

rglide09 said:


> Today it was all about trolling. We could not get a bite on slabs. I have not trolled this much since I discovered slab fishing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats wtg. 
We had a blast caught plenty of fish on Slabs just no size to them.
Thanks Johnny for an awesome tournament.
Canâ€™t wait for the first annual Ducktracker winter Blues tournament hint hint!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Awesome job Guy's. Congrats, Way to stay after em !!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners, it sure was a fantastic turnout and great to see all the participants. Thank you to the entire Ducktracker crew for putting on such a fun event looking forward to the 2nd annual next year!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Northern fisherman said:


> Congrats to all the winners, it sure was a fantastic turnout and great to see all the participants. Thank you to the entire Ducktracker crew for putting on such a fun event looking forward to the 2nd annual next year!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto on this post, 
It was great to see everyone together enjoying what we all love. Johnny and his family put on a great tournament and had a great turnout, my hats off to Johnny and his wonderful wife , thank yâ€™all for the hard work . Canâ€™t wait for next year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Glad everyone had fun WTG!
Couldnâ€™t make it out there today.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Johnny & family for putting on a great tournament. Looks like everyone had a blast out there today. I know I did. Congrats to all the winners. Was great to see some of the 2coolers @ the weigh in & was good to finally meet dbullard. Speaking of dbullard Iâ€™m with him on a winter blues tournament. That would be a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

After Renny seen the printout on my old Yamaha he went to trolling!!! WTG and congrats to the cashers. Great job and turnout. Once a month sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great tournament thanks to you guys and girls. Your what makes it fun. Iâ€™m sorry I didnâ€™t get to talk to everyone but this boy had a great time. We will do it again. 
I would like to think all the volunteers that worked so hard to make this happen.









Good fishing to all!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Little Mac said:


> Thanks Johnny & family for putting on a great tournament. Looks like everyone had a blast out there today. I know I did. Congrats to all the winners. Was great to see some of the 2coolers @ the weigh in & was good to finally meet dbullard. Speaking of dbullard Iâ€™m with him on a winter blues tournament. That would be a blast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, a winter Blues tournament would be awesome but D Bullard May have to just help at the weigh in. Or I could just pay him to be on my team.... That dude can catch some cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> This was a really fun tournament and hats off to Johnny Douglas aka Ducktracker who is known for those great ducktracker Slabs for putting it on.
> The best way to judge how successful a tournament was are the number of participants who would do it again.
> And I am sure everybody would take another go at.
> It was fun to watch folks fishing for all they were worth.
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners. Was wondering how many fish were weighed in for each of the winning team?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Each team weighed their best 10 fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a great time. I'm sure the next tournament will be better and better. I will be a part of the next one. Congrats to the winners and great job Ducktracker.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I've never been big on tournments, but a White Bass tournament might be pretty cool.

I see crappie tournaments on TV all the time. Seems to me WB would be a better species to catch. Looks pretty boring to me!

But it would be cool to fish a tournament trail on Texas lakes for WB!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Thank you Johnny and all the people that went into putting on a good time. I wish I had not been so hard headed as I never troll. I just could not bring myself to do it, nor did I run and find skinny water fish. I know that we had a good time and our team had fun. I still think that I could of won that Facebook post with my slab picture. Just if I would of had Facebook. You all vote and maybe Johnny will cut us guys without facebook a brake next year.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Johnny you folks did good and had a good turnout. Congrats to the winners. I will give it a shot the next time if my fishing partner will be in town.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Here the placing of the tournament.

1. Team Mako 13.05
2. Stuart Team 12.09 BF 2.03
3. Potlickers 11.03
4. B & B 11.00
5. Saratoga Boys 10.12
6. The McSpoon Crew 10.07
7. Full Throttle 10.05
8. Slime-N-Ator 9.11
9. Alexander 9.02
10. Just one More 9.02
11. Riddles Roofing. 9.02
12. Southern Xpree 8.04
13. Team Little Mac 8.02
14. Feelin Nauti 8.00
15. Wiggins Tractor & Dozer 7.09
16. Northern Fisherman 7.09
17. Three Amigos 6.13
18. Paulus Team 5.06
19. Birthday Boy 5.02
20. Tri-Tek 2.01
21. Sticker 1.01


Good fishing to all!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

It was a Awesome tournament. Thanks Johnny and Jake for putting this thing together. It was run very professionally and well organized. We had a great time. We will be ready to knock Renny out of that top spot next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

lx22f/c said:


> It was a Awesome tournament. Thanks Johnny and Jake for putting this thing together. It was run very professionally and well organized. We had a great time. We will be ready to knock Renny out of that top spot next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I donâ€™t care if I win next year I just want to beat You Robert, maybe next year Johnny wonâ€™t let you weigh the whole ice chest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

McSpoon said:


> I donâ€™t care if I win next year I just want to beat You Robert, maybe next year Johnny wonâ€™t let you weigh the whole ice chest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He had to that was the only way to keep the metal detector from going off. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

This is Larry from Team Stuard. Thanks Johnny for putting on such an awesome tournament. It was great to meet the famous Duck Tracker. I don't post much on 2CoolFishing but I read all your post. I want to thank all you guys because I have learned so much from all your post. This was my team mate's (Jason) first time to go WB fishing. I think he is hooked now. I told Jason all I wanted to do was at least have ten fish by the end of the tournament. I didn't even care if we came in dead last, We just had to have ten. The morning was tough but we hung in there and between 11:30-12:30 we put over 20 fish in the boat. I'm humbled to have caught the big bass and to have placed in the top 3. I feel honored to have fished with all you guys. It was great meeting some of you at the weigh in. I can't wait until next year's tournament. Thanks again to Johnny and all his volunteers.


----------

